# QFA 1 this weekend?



## colc1 (7 Sep 2006)

Hi I was just wondering if anyone else is doing the exam this saturday and if so do they find any area trickier than the rest?


----------



## Potblack (8 Sep 2006)

For what it is worth, I did this multiple choice exam many years ago and was given one piece of advice which stood in my favour. 
Before attempting any question, read all of the paper and mark on the paper what you think your answer might be. Then go back and formally answer the questions.

Forget what others are doing around you, you will have *loads of time*. You will often get clarity on a question at the begining of a paper by seeing a similar one at the end.

Good luck


----------



## wiggzie (8 Sep 2006)

Potblack said:


> You will often get clarity on a question at the begining of a paper by seeing a similar one at the end.


 
good point - something that a lot of people overlook.


----------



## Taximan (14 Sep 2006)

I sat these exams last year, they are not difficult but you need good exam technique. You will not have much time the exam goes by very quickly. IMO do not do as previous post if you know the answer put it down on the answer booklet. Otherwise you could end up out of time with correct answers written in the non-correctable question booklet. 

This was my technique read each q twice put answer down if you know skip if you dont then come back and and fill in the few ( hopefully) that you did not know. There is no negative marking so answere every Q.

Regulation is hugely important if you do not know this section well you will not pass.

At the back of the QFA manual there are multple choice q's keep doing them till you know them all you will see at least 50% of them on the paper in various guises. 

Remember the old exam adage " would I recogise my mother in a different coat"

NB time is crucial in Paper 1. Keep a close eye on it. As previous poster said he sat thess exams years ago, advise on time is out of date.


----------



## colc1 (14 Sep 2006)

Thanks for the ideas/advice guys.  The exam was ok I think I am fairly well up on most of the topics but the 70% pass mark is high (though I understand why it has to be high).  Taximan I agree with you about time I thought time was v limited!


----------



## dubmick (14 Sep 2006)

I sat it as well. Totally agree with taximan.

Thought it went ok but am not sure if I got 70%, it'll be a killer to have to repeat it.


----------



## summerhill (19 Sep 2006)

I am about to register for the QFA. I will be facing into the 6 modules. Sounds like the first two modules (Life Assurance & Pensions) are straight forward enough. Anyone have an opinion on whether it would be wise to also take on the third module 'QFA Investment' at this time?? The exams are each a few days apart.

I was think of doping three modules in Jan, two more in May then over the Summer months study for just one exam, the final exam 'Financial Planning' for the September sitting.

Good/bad idea?


----------



## Babsmc (2 Feb 2009)

Hi Do's anyone have past mutiple choice questions for investments??


----------

